# If Santa could bring you anything



## Admin (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you remember when you were a child and you would ask Father Christmas for the things you wanted the most?

Try and get your belief back for a minute and tell me....

"If Santa could bring you anything, what would you ask for?"


----------



## cooljules (Dec 3, 2011)

no such thing as santa claus, tooth fairy etc etc.


----------



## darrenxjr (Dec 3, 2011)

*santa*

santa , you've dyed your beard :raofl:

could i please have my teenage years back and if at all possible the 6 numbers for the next lotto


----------



## barryd (Dec 3, 2011)

These three would keep me amused for a few hours.

Not sure Mrs D would want to wrap em up though.


----------



## NicknClair (Dec 3, 2011)

barryd said:


> These three would keep me amused for a few hours.
> 
> Not sure Mrs D would want to wrap em up though.



Was going to give a serious reply, but after that pic........................................... it's gone :lol-053:


----------



## barryd (Dec 3, 2011)

What did you expect me to post?  World Peace! :lol-053:


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

*crismas wish list*

barry.

        leave me the middle one:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 3, 2011)

bevo said:


> barry.
> 
> leave me the middle one:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



You got taste Buddy, that is what I would opt for, unfortunately, I am old in the gills, so will settle looking at the picture.....damn.☺☺☺


----------



## Viktor (Dec 3, 2011)

> Not sure Mrs D would want to wrap em up though



I thought the idea was to unwrap Christmas presents lol.....I guess I'd try to take a few hours to
unwrap these.....nothing like wishful thinking lol!


----------



## barryd (Dec 3, 2011)

bevo said:


> barry.
> 
> leave me the middle one:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



No chance!  Im greedy.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2011)

cooljules said:


> no such thing as santa claus, tooth fairy etc etc.



You rotten swine! You've just totally spoiled my Christmas! Anyway, you're wrong as I got a pound last week when I left a tooth under my pillow. My wife says that if it hadn't been a false one I might have got even more.


----------



## cooljules (Dec 3, 2011)

bevo said:


> barry.
> 
> leave me the middle one:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



geez, looking at the foto, the middle one here stood to attention!!!!


----------



## Admin (Dec 3, 2011)

cooljules said:


> no such thing as santa claus, tooth fairy etc etc.



Yes there is...


----------



## cooljules (Dec 3, 2011)

Phil said:


> Yes there is...



no never. 

i went for a haircut today (they know me, its a cheap in out 3quid a pop place)   i said to both girls, why the stupid tinsel etc etc.   i said it looks crap, i hate xmas and i better not hear no xmas music!!  

kaye got me a advent calender wrapped in tinsel, she wasnt too impressed when i said i dont do all that xmas crap..............why should i lie to her and say 'oooo thankyou darling, its loverly!'  i just told her the truth.

i was in a mall other day, in a foto shop place, and some mothers with todlers had them dressed in daft red xmas suits for fotos to be taken........looked pathetic, and i told them so!

i just cant see the point lieing to kids about things........i have never lied and said 'fluffy has gone to live on a farm where he can run about etc' or 'fluffy has gone to heaven'.  bah  just tell them the truth, animal was ill and had to be put down.....

too many lies in this world, and i dont see why we lie to kids, its the wrong message to send!!!!!!


----------



## cooljules (Dec 3, 2011)

ok 1 thing, i send gifts (lol that means poision in german)  to german friends, the family of german ex#1      sweet, tea, cheese etc.    i also send them in the year, but they mean a lot to me etc.  so thats why i send it this time of year.


----------



## donkey too (Dec 3, 2011)

barryd said:


> These three would keep me amused for a few hours.
> 
> Not sure Mrs D would want to wrap em up though.



A few hours???? I reckon I could go at least two minutes. I saying no more I don't want to be banned. :sucks::banana::shag: I just clicked on any three emotions. HONEST Phil.:cheers:


----------



## barryd (Dec 3, 2011)

donkey too said:


> A few hours???? I reckon I could go at least two minutes. I saying no more I don't want to be banned. :sucks::banana::shag: I just clicked on any three emotions. HONEST Phil.:cheers:



Yeah 2 mintutes with each and then a few hours fetching me beer from the fridge and feeding me grapes!


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Dec 3, 2011)

OK, you men, time for us women to have an eyeful!!!






Please Santa Phil, can I have the one on the end??

KP x x x


----------



## donkey too (Dec 3, 2011)

Where did you get my old photos from?:lol-053:


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 3, 2011)

*All i want for xmas*

:shag: but without the complications plz


----------



## Viktor (Dec 3, 2011)

> but without the complications plz



lol!!


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 3, 2011)

kernowprickles said:


> OK, you men, time for us women to have an eyeful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which end KP ☺☺☺


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 3, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> Which end KP ☺☺☺



all 3 for me, :lol-053: sorry Phil, couldnt help it


----------



## runnach (Dec 3, 2011)

barryd said:


>



I have hell on, Kylie says they can visit for a tea and biscuit but only for half an hour

Because I am respectful, Left one  8.00 pm .....Right Doris 8.30pm

Middle one  9.00 pm and bring a friend hopefully not called Nigel.:dance:

And you thought compromise was beyond my comprehension ...

Channa 

 However Comprehension seems beyond girls aloud ....settle down Ladies ............you ...get down ..............mmmm oh I say


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 3, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> all 3 for me, :lol-053: sorry Phil, couldnt help it



You are a very greedy Lady, never ever satisfied☺☺☺Sorry Phil, let this one go through, after all, it is Christmas time. ☺☺


----------



## runnach (Dec 3, 2011)

kernowprickles said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> Whats with the dog tags and which oik on the end ?...Listen KernowPricklet, You are missing the point this carcass I am adorned with can ward off printed out on a good Canon Printer  Jehovahs Witnesses and all sorts of Hawkers lurking on your door step.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Dec 3, 2011)

_[/I WHAT THE HELL! WHO MANAGED TO GET THE WIFE , THE GIRL FRIEND AND THE MISTRESS IN ONE PHOTO:mad2:_


----------



## kellyjohn (Dec 3, 2011)

hi all i would like any of three girls to keep me warm this winter poss look better in a wild camping t shirt are there any for sale phil or stickers as im sure they would look good in them tooo:rolleyes2: cheers john and shakey jakey


----------



## Teffy (Dec 4, 2011)

cooljules said:


> no such thing as santa claus, tooth fairy etc etc.



One year when the kids were little, my husband and I were very hard up.  We were trying to get a good Christmas together for the kids, we made some presents and I sold some of my records (in the days of vinyl) to buy some things.  However, I was walking round the shops feeling really sad because I couldn't afford to buy Christmas crackers, even though some were quite cheap.  I cried.  :sad: When I got home, my Auntie came to visit and guess what - she brought me a box of Christmas crackers.  Next morning a parcel arrived from another relation containing gifts for the kids - and some Christmas crackers.
You believe what you like, Cooljules, but I know there is a Santa Claus. And I'm sorry you don't have the same happiness in your life that  have.


----------



## cooljules (Dec 4, 2011)

Teffy said:


> One year when the kids were little, my husband and I were very hard up.  We were trying to get a good Christmas together for the kids, we made some presents and I sold some of my records (in the days of vinyl) to buy some things.  However, I was walking round the shops feeling really sad because I couldn't afford to buy Christmas crackers, even though some were quite cheap.  I cried.  :sad: When I got home, my Auntie came to visit and guess what - she brought me a box of Christmas crackers.  Next morning a parcel arrived from another relation containing gifts for the kids - and some Christmas crackers.
> You believe what you like, Cooljules, but I know there is a Santa Claus. And I'm sorry you don't have the same happiness in your life that  have.



im very happy now, i had a pretty good childhood i guess, bought up by grandparents, as my parents got divorced when i was 2, and neither one wanted me.  xmas's were good, lots of toys etc but as i grew up, i saw not everyone had that, so i decided then, i wouldnt lie to my kids where they came from.  i prefer the closeness, helping those that have less, alone etc. rather then buying and recieving gifts.   last xmas was a nightmare for me, at the last minute i spent alone (with the dogs) so i gave the beef joint, pork joint to the sally army.   its like i never give beggers money, i buy them food, or if have dogs, a can of dog food.   having been homeless 20 years ago and alone, i know its not easy (i never did drugs or a alcoholic)     

xmas is comercialised, and totally the wrong thing now.  if you dont have money then your classed lower down.    the gifts im giving my friends this year, is a cheap windshield lighter from poundland........but engraved BY ME with a little motto and there nickname.   my GF is asking me what i want for xmas, i said nothing............just happiness...........that costs nothing


----------



## Teffy (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't misunderstand me, there are lots of good ways of celebrating Christmas and I'm the last person in the world to tell other people what to do. What I meant was, I'm sorry you don't seem to have any magic in your life and Christmas can be a very magical time, especially for children but there is no need to grow out of it.  It's definitely not about money, we've never been quite that hard up again but we've never had much either.
People talk about Christmas being "commercialized" but I don't find it much different now to what it ever was, businesses have always tried to make as much money as they could out of Christmas.  In the end, it's what you make of it yourself.  For me, Christmas is about celebrating the birth of Jesus Christ and giving presents to others as a way of giving them to Him.  But that is my own personal Christmas and as I said, I don't believe in telling other people what to do.


----------



## cooljules (Dec 4, 2011)

Teffy said:


> Don't misunderstand me, there are lots of good ways of celebrating Christmas and I'm the last person in the world to tell other people what to do. What I meant was, I'm sorry you don't seem to have any magic in your life and Christmas can be a very magical time, especially for children but there is no need to grow out of it.  It's definitely not about money, we've never been quite that hard up again but we've never had much either.
> People talk about Christmas being "commercialized" but I don't find it much different now to what it ever was, businesses have always tried to make as much money as they could out of Christmas.  In the end, it's what you make of it yourself.  For me, Christmas is about celebrating the birth of Jesus Christ and giving presents to others as a way of giving them to Him.  But that is my own personal Christmas and as I said, I don't believe in telling other people what to do.



no probs.  im a athiest, hence i dont do all the religion stuff etc. but i have friends of all faiths, and happy to talk about religion.   

i hope you have a great xmas, and others that celebrate it, as long as i am feeling loved and happy that will do me, and think of those that are alone or so depressed this time of year.


----------



## Teffy (Dec 4, 2011)

cooljules said:


> i hope you have a great xmas, and others that celebrate it, as long as i am feeling loved and happy that will do me, and think of those that are alone or so depressed this time of year.



Thank you,  I hope you have a great Christmas with your loved ones and that we all find ways to help anyone less fortunate.  
All the best, Teffy


----------



## Mothman (Dec 4, 2011)

I like big butts & i cannot lie:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:






Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i like big gifts:banana:
give me her please Santa,,,,

Mothman,,


----------



## kellyjohn (Dec 4, 2011)

:raofl:


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Dec 4, 2011)

:scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Dec 4, 2011)

No, not quite my thing, this is more like it..





oh, and World Peace as well, Santa!!


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 5, 2011)

kernowprickles said:


> No, not quite my thing, this is more like it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KP, you should be exhausted by now. ☺☺☺


----------



## Mothman (Dec 5, 2011)

NOW Guys i had a great caption to go with this but alas as heavy censorship by Amin of late thought it might of been taken off & i really would never intend to directly upset anyone,, my joke caption must alas remain in the deepest parts of my gloomy Wako mind sadley,,,,,,, 

But here you go you animal LOVERS/FARMERS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:ninja:






Mothman,,,,,


----------



## cooljules (Dec 5, 2011)

Mothman said:


> NOW Guys i had a great caption to go with this but alas as heavy censorship by Amin of late thought it might of been taken off & i really would never intend to directly upset anyone,, my joke caption must alas remain in the deepest parts of my gloomy Wako mind sadley,,,,,,,
> 
> But here you go you animal LOVERS/FARMERS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:ninja:
> 
> ...



All i see is doner kebab.............................................


----------



## Mothman (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes Jules Christmas wrapped Donner Kebabs mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lovely,, now where are my pita breads:tongue:


----------



## Randonneur (Dec 5, 2011)

Most motorhomers seem to be built on the "cuddly" side, I am anyway!! :scared:

Hey, why have six pack when you can have the full barrel??!!! :beer: :cheers:


----------



## Lord Lucan (Dec 5, 2011)

A new uncostly MoT for my Mini


----------



## n brown (Dec 5, 2011)

Mothman said:


> NOW Guys i had a great caption to go with this but alas as heavy censorship by Amin of late thought it might of been taken off & i really would never intend to directly upset anyone,, my joke caption must alas remain in the deepest parts of my gloomy Wako mind sadley,,,,,,,
> 
> But here you go you animal LOVERS/FARMERS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:ninja:
> 
> ...



as someone said earlier,how on earth did you get my wife, girlfriend and mistress together for this pic?


----------



## Admin (Dec 5, 2011)

Mothman said:


> but alas as heavy censorship by Amin of late



Are we on the same website, or even planet?

I did not censor the photo you posted of your wife earlier in this thread?


----------



## ellieloy (Dec 5, 2011)

Dear Santa,
If I had a wish for me it would be a house in the middle of nowhere with room for my dogs to be safe and happy
For others and my family, I guess a cure for cancer, understanding and support for people with Aperger Syndrome, and peace in the places where there is war and oppression would be what I would hope for
And lastly a wish for a silly memory from my childhood - one of those fortune-telling fish that they used to put in Christmas crackers ..... I haven't seen one for years 
Thankyou, Santa - I promise I will be a good girl. x


----------



## beaumonta (Dec 5, 2011)

*Flexible solar panels...but nothing like we have today...*

I'd like some flexible solar panels, with the same properties as carpet underlay, so that I could cut it to the size of my motor home roof and cut just enough to get around the exhaust pipe for the fire, the TV aerial base and the roof lights.

It should be flexible enough to fit, be strong enough to hold in place while travelling at 80-miles an hour (not that I EVER go that fast you understand).

This would give me the maximum area for solar power generation whilst wild camping, but I'd want it to be simple to wire up to an charger to trickle charge a battery and I would want to be able to cover the roof of my motor home for no more than £200.

As a bonus item, I'd like it to be sufficiently good looking and durable, that I could cover the side and rear of the motor home as well if required for extra power generation through dawn and dusk.

Asking for the moon on a stick I know, but given the amazing things that they can do with LCD TV's and stuff, it shouldn't beyond the wit of man to make this happen.

And before you ask, I've seen the ones from Maplin and they are expensive and ugly (Part Code: N69JK).


----------



## ellieloy (Dec 5, 2011)

n brown said:


> as someone said earlier,how on earth did you get my wife, girlfriend and mistress together for this pic?



that picture is just so cute


----------



## Robbiee (Dec 5, 2011)

*Santa Could bring me,................*

Ola off Strictly come dancing, or Kylie Minogue, or that camperI saw on top gear with the car tucked underneath.  Maybe not the camper as thats not real is it.  I'll stick to the Hymer.  Ola will do!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archiethecamper (Dec 5, 2011)

ellieloy said:


> Dear Santa,
> If I had a wish for me it would be a house in the middle of nowhere with room for my dogs to be safe and happy
> For others and my family, I guess a cure for cancer, understanding and support for people with Aperger Syndrome, and peace in the places where there is war and oppression would be what I would hope for
> And lastly a wish for a silly memory from my childhood - one of those fortune-telling fish that they used to put in Christmas crackers ..... I haven't seen one for years
> Thankyou, Santa - I promise I will be a good girl. x


Hawkins Bazaar sells them...I get one every year for my OH// Gifts and Presents for Every Occasion - Hawkin’s Bazaar 
As for me...I would like Father Xmas to fix the skylight on Archie so it won't leak when we are up a hill in Cornwall for Xmas!


----------



## archiethecamper (Dec 5, 2011)

...fellas...how about this one?


Be careful what you say now....this is my daughter...:hammer::hammer:


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeh, right.......and THIS is my son.....:dance:






nothing like a bit of incest to keep it in the family!! :banana:


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 5, 2011)

one of each for you lot lol


----------



## Drew (Dec 5, 2011)

BAH HUMBUG

Sod Christmas it's just a pagan festival nicked by the godite christians with a bit more pagenism thrown in plus a coke ad. I'd rather not bother with all the commercialism and spend my money on something worthwhile. 

Last year I bought all my friends and family Peace Oil made in Palestine by Jews and Palestinians, the year before they didn't get Tea from India, it went to a womens refuge in India, the year before that we got footballs for African kids made in a factory in Africa from local leather. 

Now that's what I call proper Christmas presents.

:dance::dance:


----------



## Buttonboy (Dec 5, 2011)

*What a bunch*

No not the birds - you lot, fancy camper enthusiasts getting so exited!

My wife made me write this when I didnt wash up because I was "browsing" the picture.

Christmas came early this year! bu**er camping.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 5, 2011)

kernowprickles said:


> Yeh, right.......and THIS is my son.....:dance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



REALLY !!!!☺ You are at it again.... KP, you are some (wonder) woman. Less than 48 hours ago, you were on a production line and a few posts later you conceive a handsome young lad. He sure has grown in the last couple of hours. Now, you talk about incest. Good lord, wish I was younger.☺☺☺ How I hate being old at times☺☺☺


----------



## n brown (Dec 5, 2011)

archiethecamper said:


> ...fellas...how about this one?View attachment 3761
> 
> 
> Be careful what you say now....this is my daughter...:hammer::hammer:



far too young for me,and her fashion sense is a bit lacking,and she can't be too bright to be wearing so little at this time of year.PERFICK!


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Dec 5, 2011)

*It would have to be A, B or C*

but not necessarily in that order. I love blue...............:hammer:


----------



## Buttonboy (Dec 5, 2011)

*Puzzled*

I just cannot understand why neither of Coojules parents wanted him. Even at two his antisocial behaviour must have been worrying.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Dec 5, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> REALLY !!!!☺ You are at it again.... KP, you are some (wonder) woman. Less than 48 hours ago, you were on a production line and a few posts later you conceive a handsome young lad. He sure has grown in the last couple of hours. Now, you talk about incest. Good lord, wish I was younger.☺☺☺ How I hate being old at times☺☺☺



You're never too old, David/Ann, even if it is mostly in the mind!!  Just off to trawl the net for more luscious toyboys for Santa to bring me......!!

KP x x x


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Dec 5, 2011)

*Last year I got caught out*

while being Santa





:mad1::mad1::mad1::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Dec 5, 2011)

*Perhaps a little candy*

... but make it naughty!!!:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## cedas (Dec 5, 2011)

Can't say I fancy unwrapping any of the male photos offered -  shucks you could have found some better ones - ah well not to worry - I'm probably past it anyway and let's back to basics - whatever your belief, whatever your past (and we all all have one!) I would just wish good will to all men (ie humankind not male species) and that  we could all learn to be nice to each other.  ( Do I see a pig flying somewhere up near the star of Bethlehem??)  A bit more understanding from those in power who seem to think everyone has the same income as they do, (with !% of theirs I'd feel very very rich) a bit more in the way of basic morals from bank managers, politicians and industry chiefs -- ah well another pig trying to fly over there... and apat from that could the met office please promise reasonable weather this year?  (for the whole world of course


----------



## and123wills (Dec 5, 2011)

Mothman said:


> I like big butts & i cannot lie:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cant see santa getting here down the chimney :lol-061:


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Ladies, get the LOOK!!*

Having seen what was appreciated by the male section of Wildcamping, I thought maybe the female section might like to to bring a little pleasure to their partners??

Christmas Present Costume PINK

Price : £23.49
with this costume, crismas be more exciting and energetic. you will look more cute and sexy.
The Pink Adult Christmas Present Costume includes a fuchsia pink dress with a white faux fur trim and a white central bow with heart shaped gemstone.
The Miss Santa style costume also includes a matching fuchsia pink Santa hat with a white faux fur trim and white pom-pom.
The Christmas themed outfit is completed by a white faux fur stole and a pair of pink and white striped stockings.






Have a good Christmas - or maybe a naughty, exciting and energetic one would be more fun???

KP x x x


----------



## del boy (Dec 5, 2011)

*del boy full member*

With those three young ladies to tend my needs my wish to santa would be to make sure I was still alive:fun::fun::fun:


----------



## Bill Posters (Dec 6, 2011)

Is that why Santa says 'Ho Ho Ho'?


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 6, 2011)

kernowprickles said:


> OK, you men, time for us women to have an eyeful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Girls, Girls, Girls.....you know the truth, they're probably GAY


----------



## Randonneur (Dec 6, 2011)

Was thinking about showing you all my rippling muscles! :lol-049:

But that would put you all off and get the forum closed down. :rolleyes2: :wacko:


----------



## Randonneur (Dec 6, 2011)

*But what I would really like for christmas is.....*

A reliable motorhome, clear roads, nice weather and good company on my travels. :wave:

And no height bars, jobsworth parking wardens / attendants or other restrictions on where we can and can't park.

And if all else fails...............a flying pig please santa, :scared: :scared:


----------



## n brown (Dec 6, 2011)

kernowprickles said:


> Having seen what was appreciated by the male section of Wildcamping, I thought maybe the female section might like to to bring a little pleasure to their partners??
> 
> Christmas Present Costume PINK
> 
> ...



no mention of knickers i see,don't think my wife would like me wearing this,might catch a chill


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 6, 2011)

Up to you to keep her warm!!

Buy a hot water bottle!!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Dec 6, 2011)

Teffy said:


> For me, Christmas is about celebrating the birth of Jesus Christ and giving presents to others as a way of giving them to Him.  But that is my own personal Christmas and as I said, I don't believe in telling other people what to do.




I agree with you, may not be the correct month or even the day but at least we all Christians come together on the same day to praise, worship and give thanks.

I don't believe in telling other people what to do either, if you live your faith others will see and believe.


----------



## Mothman (Dec 6, 2011)

She is already sitting in my living room,, ive had the front wall knocked down she was brought in by fork truck she is on a pallet waiting for me to unwrapp her bit by bit:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:





and123wills said:


> Cant see santa getting here down the chimney :lol-061:


----------



## Mothman (Dec 6, 2011)

Phil you bad bad boy,,, Jenna is coming shopping to your shop later so watch out lol here is a good photo of her for you so you can hide in the back of the shop Phil,

The Masked Fat one is coming for you Phil:scared:






She has no mercy!!!!!!!!!






But as contrast here is her very slender stunning twin sister,,,, And shes single guys:wave::wave::wave:







I did not censor the photo you posted of your wife earlier in this thread?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Dec 6, 2011)

Phil said:


> "If Santa could bring you anything, what would you ask for?"



 A healthy, long, and happy life with the one I married.


----------



## donkey too (Dec 6, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> :shag: but without the complications plz



Me too. Why do they all want to move in and rearange my home. One even wanted to redecorate. then they start on the old bull "I think I am falling in love" Oh hell. What are they talking about, It is NOT LOVE. IT IS PURE AND SIMPLE L U S T .No more and no less. :shag: I don't want to keep you for the rest on your natural in exchange for a couple of hours lust. And didn't your mum ever tell you that is't rude to speak with your mouth full?:banana: Just get them off and shut up:lol-049:
There is only one person in this world that I love and that is ME.


----------



## donkey too (Dec 6, 2011)

mothman said:


> phil you bad bad boy,,, jenna is coming shopping to your shop later so watch out lol here is a good photo of her for you so you can hide in the back of the shop phil,
> 
> the masked fat one is coming for you phil:scared:
> 
> ...


[/quote]

well you don't look at the mantle peice when you stoke the fire


----------



## n brown (Dec 6, 2011)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> A healthy, long, and happy life with the one I married.



yeah mine edits my posts too


----------



## snowbirds (Dec 6, 2011)

*Presents*

How about a Reindeer and Plum Sauce yum yum.

Happy Christmas campers. Snowbirds.






Phil said:


> Do you remember when you were a child and you would ask Father Christmas for the things you wanted the most?
> 
> Try and get your belief back for a minute and tell me....
> 
> "If Santa could bring you anything, what would you ask for?"


----------



## pamela (Dec 6, 2011)

*if santa could bring me anything*

:wave:Santa I wish my motor home was here NOW I don't want to wait until April booooooo


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 6, 2011)

pamela said:


> :wave:Santa I wish my motor home was here NOW I don't want to wait until April booooooo



Atleast you know it is safe and winterised. Call them, have them package it with a pretty bow on top. A lovely belated Christmas present.☺☺


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm NOT asking Santa for anything, EVER AGAIN!! Just look at what he dropped down my chimney!! It might get even WORSE, - but I can't imagine HOW!!!  :rolleyes2:


----------



## barryd (Dec 6, 2011)

Never mind all these scantily clad women Ive changed my mind and I want one of these











I have never been on a Caravan Club site but I would like to turn up in this.  I wonder what they would make of it.

Might be fun on a few Aires as well.  Could be a bugger to park in Tesco's though.


----------



## donkey too (Dec 6, 2011)

And don't forget everyone. A dog is not just for Christmas. They taste OK at Easter as well.:tongue:


----------



## jann (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd like a motorhome that didn't need diesel or petrol to run it !!!


----------



## John H (Dec 6, 2011)

jann said:


> I'd like a motorhome that didn't need diesel or petrol to run it !!!



Simple - remove the engine and never go anywhere that isn't downhill. :wave:


----------



## philsil (Dec 6, 2011)

Benton! Benton!


----------



## Admin (Dec 6, 2011)

kernowprickles said:


> It might get even WORSE, - but I can't imagine HOW!!!  :rolleyes2:





You sure?


----------



## ellieloy (Dec 7, 2011)

*fortune telling fish*



archiethecamper said:


> Hawkins Bazaar sells them...I get one every year for my OH// Gifts and Presents for Every Occasion - Hawkin’s Bazaar
> As for me...I would like Father Xmas to fix the skylight on Archie so it won't leak when we are up a hill in Cornwall for Xmas!



Oh Wow! - thanks for that - there is a bazzar in meadowhall if i manage to get up there before xmas ......but their do mail order to don't they?
You mioght just have made my xmas


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dear Santa, 

I KNOW I said I wouldn't ask for anything else, in case something even nastier than last time turned up, but surely I can't go wrong on THIS one?? The squirrels in my garden are getting quite boring, as all they do is nick the bird food, so it would be nice to have some like this for a change:

Squirrels dancing to Mariah Carey - YouTube


Yours Hopefully, 

KP x x x


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh well, at least this isn't NASTY, and it won't be nicking the bird food in a hurry, but you've let me down AGAIN, Santa!! Hope Mrs Santa doesn't let you have ANY this Christmas, and all your prezzies are ill-fitting purple hand-knitted sweaters with pink reindeer on from your old Aunties!!!






Yours disappointedly,

KP


----------

